# A big handclap for the police.



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A couple of weeks ago I told you about a teacher who was burgled whilst she took her visiting parents to the Pyramids.

A very well dressed man was behaving suspiciously in Maadi and the police picked him up for questioning.. at the police station he told them he was a bus driver at such and such school and indeed his id proved this, however the policeman in charge of the burglary overhead and remembered this was the same school as the teacher plus he had been picked up near to her home.. 

Cut a long story short.. they took him back to him apartment and found the place full of stolen laptops etc. The man and his women accomplice have been arrested.


:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

*It pays to listen!*



MaidenScotland said:


> A couple of weeks ago I told you about a teacher who was burgled whilst she took her visiting parents to the Pyramids.
> 
> A very well dressed man was behaving suspiciously in Maadi and the police picked him up for questioning.. at the police station he told them he was a bus driver at such and such school and indeed his id proved this, however the policeman in charge of the burglary overhead and remembered this was the same school as the teacher plus he had been picked up near to her home..
> 
> ...



Well done to the police officer, wish there were more like him.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

"at the police station he told them he was a bus driver at such and such school and indeed his id proved this"

Now that's scary. I don't suppose you have any idea what school his ID was from, although to be honest I doubt anyone employed by schools here in Egypt are subject to any checks prior to employment.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry no idea what school but would imagine it's an international one as the teacher is French.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> ....... however the policeman in charge of the burglary overhead and remembered this was the same school as the teacher plus he had been picked up near to her home.......


Tell the Policeman to run for president, sound like a smart cookie . . . . .:eyebrows:

I wonder how senior he is ??


----------

